# Separation in Corel x4



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have Corel x4 but no RIP or separation software. Corel will separate into 4 color but if I want to print, all transparencies print as a different shade. What I wanted was..say it's a beachball with 3 colors. I wanted the just the part intended to be blue to print on the transparency, and likewise for the other colors. 

Does this take a program I don't have or am I just being thick and not clicking on something right?

Thanks for any advice in advance.
Becca


----------



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

If you plan on using 4 color process then make sure the image is converted to a high quality bitmap or use CMYK if it is a vector. If it is not a 4 color process then use PANTONE colors. Under your print options there is a tab that is labeled "Seperations", and there you can select or deselect the colors that you want to print. I would also recommend opening Print Preview and inserting registration marks.


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

LewisScreenPrint said:


> If you plan on using 4 color process then make sure the image is converted to a high quality bitmap or use CMYK if it is a vector. If it is not a 4 color process then use PANTONE colors. Under your print options there is a tab that is labeled "Seperations", and there you can select or deselect the colors that you want to print. I would also recommend opening Print Preview and inserting registration marks.


Thank you for the help! I clicked on Hexachrome and got it to switch to Pantone options. It's printing like I need it to now. Figures the only thing I didn't try. Much appreciated.

Becca


----------

